# Pinarello Barn Find - Need Help



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

I picked up a Pinarello Montello today and need a little info and help. I believe it to be a 84 or 85 judging by the decals, but I am not sure.

First off- Does anyone know where I can get the frame redone? It has a black-chrome finish that has seen better days. The frame has no damage, but the finish has been eaten away by someones sweat. Like they used it on a trainer, ALOT. 

What component group is this? It has campy written all over the components but no other name. 

I am pretty sure the bar and neck aren't what came with the bike. Does anyone know what this bike would've came with? 

What saddle did it come with? I have the original seatpost.

How much would something like this be worth as it sits? Everything works buttery smooth. How much if I restore it?

How much was it new?

Any leads on the bar, neck and saddle?

Thanking ya' all in advance.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Great find!

Cyclart can restore/repaint and redo just about anything vintage.

http://www.cyclart.com/


----------



## Phaedrus75 (Feb 9, 2008)

.....That bike is definitely worth throwing some money into.......If you are looking to sell it, let me know the size.......I might be interested


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Croce D'aune*

The components are Croce D'aune, vintage '87 to maybe '89. Which at that time was between the top o' the line Record and Chorus.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Yup, agree with Big-foot, that's a Croce D'Aune grouppo. Pedals are Campy SGR clipless. Your frame looks like mine. Black chrome finish. Mine came with an engraved 3TTT stem.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=156147


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Pinarello 1989 Catalogue*

Attached a scan from Pinarello's 1989 Catalogue










As per catalogue handlebar and stem would have been 3ttt, highly possible that the stem would have been pantographed. Saddle? Selle Italia Turbo or San Marco Rolls/Regal (Perforated Black) wouldn't look out of place.

If you need Pinarello and Columbus decals, try Cyclomondo (gts753) on eBay.

Good luck with restoration, love the Campagnolo Croce D-Aune rear derailleur.

_Update:-
The Chromonero coloured frame in bottom left corner is actually "Black Chrome", same as photographs in the following post. _


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

Phaedrus75 said:


> .....That bike is definitely worth throwing some money into.......If you are looking to sell it, let me know the size.......I might be interested



It's a 53. Not real interested in selling right now, but thanks anyway.

I paid 63.00 for the bike and extra parts(3 sets of campy wheels and extra seatpost and pedals) at a local estate sale. So I am going to get my dollars worth and at least stare at the craftmanship for a while.


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

holy cromoly said:


> Great find!
> 
> Cyclart can restore/repaint and redo just about anything vintage.
> 
> http://www.cyclart.com/



Calling them today, thanks for the tip.


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

ctam said:


> Yup, agree with Big-foot, that's a Croce D'Aune grouppo. Pedals are Campy SGR clipless. Your frame looks like mine. Black chrome finish. Mine came with an engraved 3TTT stem.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=156147


After looking at yours I am definately motivated to restore this puppy.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I think I have an earlier catalog stored away somewhere... iirc, was ~750 for the frameset (tol models were ~1000)


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*It's simply black, not Chromonero*

Chromonero is black chrome. The finish is not painted but chromed. I had a Gavia which was Chromonero. The good news is that it should be a easy and inexpensive one color respray. Replacement decals should be easy to find.

Here's some pics of Chromonero Gavia which I sold and regret.


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Confused*



boneman said:


> Chromonero is black chrome. The finish is not painted but chromed. I had a Gavia which was Chromonero. The good news is that it should be a easy and inexpensive one color respray. Replacement decals should be easy to find.
> 
> Here's some pics of Chromonero Gavia which I sold and regret.



I am a little confused. Is my painted or Chromonero? It looks just like yours. Which you are saying is Chromonero.

But how is it a inexpensive one color respray?

I talked to Susan @cycleart and she said it coudn't be redone. I know that it is not my only option but it seems to be a recurring theme.

Help?


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice find. The components are 87 and later C-Record. You can actually have the frame repaint to produce a similar black chrome finish. If the job is don't right you can't not even tell the different between real chrome or painted chrome. Congratulation


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Chromonero*

If it looks like my Gavia, it's hard to tell with the flash pictures, then your bike is plated, not painted. Chroming is an electro plating process and yes, they do black chrome. Do a search and find someone who does motorcycle or auto chroming. The key is to not chrome your threaded or you will be forced to clean the threads. Black chrome usually costs about twice that of regular chroming.



mbernard71 said:


> I am a little confused. Is my painted or Chromonero? It looks just like yours. Which you are saying is Chromonero.
> 
> But how is it a inexpensive one color respray?
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

$63?!?! Where do you people live?? That is a fantastic find.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*it's paint on top of the plating....*

The black chrome finish is actually a tinted clear coat that is applied like paint on top of a standard silver chromed finish. The finish is not a true "black chrome". It can chip off like regular paint.

Check out this thread by 55/Rad. He had the same frame, stripped off the tinted clear coat and revealed a nice shiney silver chrome underneath.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78318&highlight=pinarello



boneman said:


> If it looks like my Gavia, it's hard to tell with the flash pictures, then your bike is plated, not painted. Chroming is an electro plating process and yes, they do black chrome. Do a search and find someone who does motorcycle or auto chroming. The key is to not chrome your threaded or you will be forced to clean the threads. Black chrome usually costs about twice that of regular chroming.


----------



## J T CUNNINGHAM (May 27, 2007)

"Originally Posted by ctam
Yup, agree with Big-foot, that's a Croce D'Aune grouppo." QUOTE.

+1.


"The components are 87 and later C-Record" QUOTE.

Not true.


Regards,
J T


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, you got me. It is the 1988 Croce D'Aune.


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

I think the crankset is from a later Athena-group.


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

No thats a Croce D'Aune Crankset too.


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

My bad, I bought a Montello with the same Croce D'Aune RD and brakes and with what I know understand to be a Chorus crankset. Sorry. Very sorry that my Montello is up in the attic with a cracked rear dropout, great bikes.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

When Campy stopped the Croce line in 1992 most of the parts (except the brakes) were inherited by Chorus. Chorus was then renamed Chorus RS. And most of the Chorus stuff got shifted down to Athena which then became Athena RS. By 1993 Campy dropped the "RS" from the names and they became Chorus and Athena again.



plodderslusk said:


> My bad, I bought a Montello with the same Croce D'Aune RD and brakes and with what I know understand to be a Chorus crankset. Sorry. Very sorry that my Montello is up in the attic with a cracked rear dropout, great bikes.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

68 Bucks?!! You're killing me!! Great find, lucky boy! My framesize, too.

I recommend you contact Joe Bell. I've heard some excellent reports about his work (I believe he paints all the Waterford framesets)


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice barn find! We have plenty of bikes in barns around here, but not a lot like that.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

mbernard71 said:


> It's a 53. Not real interested in selling right now, but thanks anyway.
> 
> I paid 63.00 for the bike and extra parts(3 sets of campy wheels and extra seatpost and pedals) at a local estate sale. So I am going to get my dollars worth and at least stare at the craftmanship for a while.


I dont think anyone has ansewred that question yet. You could get more than what you paid for one of those Delta brakes. At that price, you should have a bike (restored) worth more than the restoration cost. Cycle Art or Joel Bell wont be cheap. They will be worth it. And you'll come out ahead.


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok it's been over 2 years and I haven't done anything with this bike other then throw some new tape on it and ride for about 500 miles. I have lost interest in restoring and was thinking about selling it. I have way to many bikes. Any ideal what it might be worth? One more question, in case I do get a bug up my but and decide to restore it, I remember finding someone on the web in NC I think that would restore and update to curent parts but I can seem to find the web page anymore. Does anyone remember or have a link by chance?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

abarth said:


> No thats a Croce D'Aune Crankset too.


I agree. The C-record group introduced the self extracting crank bolt on the Record and Croce D'Aune. While the crank is also the same of the later Chorus, the self extracting crank bolt had not yet tricked down to Chorus.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Definitely worth restoring.

I got interested in the Montellos when I saw a bare frame on the local CL-but couldn't decide if it was actually a Montello or not. (It was one of those '80s fluorescent paint jobs--the lime green goes to yellow...) While I was poking around to figure out if it was the real deal, it of course sold.

Awesome find and awesome price!

Recent sale on eBay--bare frame for $520

Current Croce a'Aune groupset on ebay==$335 and climbing...


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

This guy does nice paint work -- http://www.southwestframeworks.com/home page.htm


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

mbernard71 said:


> I have lost interest in restoring and was thinking about selling it.


I'd be happy to give you double what you paid for it. Heck, maybe even triple...


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

I knew that would be coming


----------



## Groffball (Feb 4, 2009)

My size! 
Sweet bike I would just polish it out the best I could, put some new tires and tubes on it and enjoy the feel of a proper road bike


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That is most definitely a complete Croce D'Aune group. Wider delta brake arch with top adjuster, non-hidden 5-crank arm, RD with the tell-tale linkage bar. Nice bike well worth the resto. I had the second one in on the catalog picture, the tri-color Spumoni. For some reason, they applied the Pinarello decals over the clear coat, making them get brittle and flaking off. Yours appear better than average condition.


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Undecided*

Ok now I think I'm gonna strip it and paint it blue with white lugs and polish the fork. I seen that scheme at the Handmade show and really liked it. Then I think I'll put a newer campy group on it and use it as my regular road bike. I like riding the bike but would appreciate more gear options along with brakes that work. I think I will just go to the bike shop tomorrow and plunk down the money on a build kit. That way I wont lose interest again. I think I'm really gonna look forward to this build.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Good decision... If you clean all the Croce d'Aune parts and sell them seperately on eBay, that might even bring in enough money to buy a nice all aluminum Athena groupset. That way you keep the classic looks of a vintage steel bike with all the advantages of Campagnolo 11-speed.


----------



## sega355 (Jul 27, 2011)

list it on ebay and see how much it is worth.


----------



## clem91 (Aug 1, 2011)

wow, what an incredible find. Very jelouse. Good luck in restoring it


----------

